# First Timer Photos



## daddy11ac (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi guys. Well, I finally got time to make some passes and thought I would throw some photos up. These are of an oak log and the slabs are about 25". I'm running the 395XP/36" bar.

Thanks to all you guys for all the info and posts you have made. It has helped me a ton. I also am learning quickly the importance of a sharp chain.


----------



## MikeInParadise (Dec 5, 2007)

Very Nice looking slabs...


----------



## dustytools (Dec 5, 2007)

MikeInParadise said:


> Very Nice looking slabs...



Yes they are. How do ya like the 395 as a milling saw? Nice job!!


----------



## Adkpk (Dec 5, 2007)

daddy11ac said:


> I also am learning quickly the importance of a sharp chain.



Yes, white oak will bring you to that reality quick.  That is white oak?


----------



## woodshop (Dec 5, 2007)

Looks like a nice clear cant... nice. Good luck with the drying. I assume you will air dry it.


----------



## daddy11ac (Dec 5, 2007)

Adrpk said:


> Yes, white oak will bring you to that reality quick.  That is white oak?



Yes, it is, and yes, I got about to the end of the 2nd pass, and the chain was clearly dulled. So I figure I quick pass with the file after each cut and I should be ok. But the newbie in me started to give the saw a little extra push towards the end of that second cut when the chain was dull, and of course the chain drifted and dug down, which ruined my perfect cut (LOL). But I was very happy to see what was inside for me. 

Now, the only question is whether to keep cutting for these wide slabs, or roll the log a few times. I'm not sure what I'm going to do, so if anyone has any thoughts, feel free to share them. 

I have 2 more oaks and one maple waiting for me after this log, and will post more photos when I get them.

As far as the 395XP and milling, well, I'm a newbie, but it's clear that this saw is more than enough to get the job done. With a sharp chain, she was ripping quickly and almost effortlessly.....but obviously you guys know this already. I guess to answer your question, all I can say is, it's the only saw I've ever CSM'ed with, so I really don't have anything to compare it to. But I will tell you this....it is a blast and I love it and again, I am so thankful for this MB or else I would probably still be trying to figure everything out somewhere else. You guys are great!

And yes, I will air dry. I slapped some latex paint on the ends and stacked the two I have with stickers on the side of my house and threw a tarp over it for now. I have to figure out a proper stacking location (I don't have a lot of room in my yard), but I don't have a kiln or the means to build one. The weather today was rough and I ran out of daylight, but tomorrow I will try to set them up so they are covered from above, but not encapsulated with no air flow. Might have to rig up something between the garage and fence.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## curdy (Dec 6, 2007)

Yes, very nice looking cuts!



daddy11ac said:


> Now, the only question is whether to keep cutting for these wide slabs, or roll the log a few times. I'm not sure what I'm going to do, so if anyone has any thoughts, feel free to share them.
> 
> I have 2 more oaks and one maple waiting for me after this log, and will post more photos when I get them.



Maybe finish slabbing that one and work on quartersawing some of the other oak you have?


----------



## daddy11ac (Dec 6, 2007)

curdy said:


> Yes, very nice looking cuts!
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe finish slabbing that one and work on quartersawing some of the other oak you have?



Yes, that's what I was thinking. I think 8 slabs is enough for me...I'll never find enough time to work all of them.....I'll definitely quarter the next 2.

Thanks for the input....helps me confirm what I was thinking....

Anthony


----------



## woodshop (Dec 6, 2007)

daddy11ac said:


> Now, the only question is whether to keep cutting for these wide slabs, or roll the log a few times. I'm not sure what I'm going to do, so if anyone has any thoughts, feel free to share them.



It really depends on what you want to do with that lumber after it dries. Do you want wide thick slabs for coffee tables or do you want some dimensional lumber to make a Shaker side table out of? If the latter, you might want to consider milling a few smaller cants, say 9 inches wide and then slicing them into rough boards say inch and quarter thick. They will dry a lot faster that way and next summer you can use them. Thick wide planks of white oak probably won't be dry in a year, and they are more difficult to handle anyway because of their weight and bulk.


----------



## Burvol (Dec 6, 2007)

How does your 395 pull through wood compared to other milling saws you have used? I bought a 385 three months ago and have been comercially falling Fir with her, out on the West Coast and love it....But, I have had some second thoughts about picking up a 395 for next season if they snort as hard as I have heard. Any reply?


----------



## Trigger-Time (Dec 6, 2007)

Nice looking!


----------



## aquan8tor (Dec 6, 2007)

Burvol said:


> How does your 395 pull through wood compared to other milling saws you have used? I bought a 385 three months ago and have been comercially falling Fir with her, out on the West Coast and love it....But, I have had some second thoughts about picking up a 395 for next season if they snort as hard as I have heard. Any reply?







First off, nice job, Daddy11ac! Welcome to the forum. I'm still pretty much a newbie myself. Show us some more pics!




Burvol, if you're wondering about how loud the 395 is, well, I have a 394, and its pretty damn loud. I opened up the outlet a little--keeping the stock opening, but losing the restrictor inside that's about 1/2 the area of the angled outlet. I use foam earplugs and the stihl forest helmet/earmuff combo. Its still loud. I don't have a huge amount to compare it to as far as other large saws are concerned; I've got a couple smaller saws, but I've never used a 385, so I don't know how much louder it is. I imagine they're about the same.


----------



## daddy11ac (Dec 7, 2007)

Burvol said:


> How does your 395 pull through wood compared to other milling saws you have used? I bought a 385 three months ago and have been comercially falling Fir with her, out on the West Coast and love it....But, I have had some second thoughts about picking up a 395 for next season if they snort as hard as I have heard. Any reply?



Well, as mentioned, I am a newbie, and have not cut with anything else. But I'm getting through 28" of white oak in about 15-20 minutes (not killing myself) with a sharp ripping blade. About 1 load of gas per pass. I do a lot of woodworking, so I know how tough oak is, and from what I have gathered from other responses, white oak seems to be one of the tougher woods to rip. So, I hope this info helps, but I am far from the person who should be recommending one saw as opposed to another. I'm sure someone will chime in on this who knows and has used them both. Hope that helps.

Sorry, editing this post, just read the last post and realized you were talking about how loud it is. Sorry, it's late and I'm a few beers in. Yes, it's loud, but I have no issues whatsoever with my ear protectors on. Zero concerns with how loud it is. My neighbors haven't complained yet either.

I got about 6 slabs already and should get another two out of the log, maybe 3, but the third will probably be only 5 feet. I will post some nice pictures......got down to the center and found a few knots, but nothing terrible, but got some great rays. I'm happy. I'll splash some water on them and snap a few hopefully tomorrow or saturday.


----------



## woodshop (Dec 7, 2007)

daddy11ac said:


> ... But I'm getting through 28" of white oak in about 15-20 minutes (not killing myself) with a sharp ripping blade. About 1 load of gas per pass.



Just curious... I'm assuming you mean 28 inches wide... but how long is that white oak log that takes 15-20 min per cut and takes a tankful of gas?


----------



## daddy11ac (Dec 7, 2007)

woodshop said:


> Just curious... I'm assuming you mean 28 inches wide... but how long is that white oak log that takes 15-20 min per cut and takes a tankful of gas?



Yes, 28 inches wide......it is 8 and a half feet long. Is this a sign that my chain is not sharp? Should I be moving a bit faster?

Thanks Dave

Anthony


----------



## woodshop (Dec 7, 2007)

daddy11ac said:


> Yes, 28 inches wide......it is 8 and a half feet long. Is this a sign that my chain is not sharp? Should I be moving a bit faster?
> Thanks Dave
> 
> Anthony



http://arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=54548

Check out this thread, it talks all about milling times with what saw/bar/wood combo. If I recall, quick and dirty with a sharp chain I get around 5-7 seconds per inch, or a foot every minute to minute & half in wide stuff like 28 inch oak, which would be between 8 and 13 minutes for that 8 1/2 ft log. You only get a couple passes at that speed though before you slow down as your chain dulls. Staying out of bark keeps it sharp longer, but obviously that is not possible in the beginning. Milling daylight hours are precious, especially in the winter months so I try not to waste any of them sharpening a 36 inch bar in the woods. I take 2-3 sharp chains and just swap them out as they get dull.


----------



## daddy11ac (Dec 10, 2007)

thanks Dave. I ended up getting 7 slabs out of that oak tree, so I was very happy with that. I have them stacked on the side of the house, stickered and painted, with a cover thrown over them for now until I can find a more suitable drying area. I have started the second log and have made the first two cuts. Hoping to get into it some more tomorrow if the rain holds off. I will get some new photos up of the other slabs. I did find 2-3 knots toward the center of the log, but nothing that hopefully ends up terrible. I had a little trouble when my spark plug suddenly popped out and I discovered that the threads had been worn out. I had to get a small kit to re-tap it. I also needed a new starter rope, so I had to wait a day or two for that. 

Thanks again for all the help. I am trying to find someplace where I can dry these things better than the side of the house.


----------

